# [GentooPub] Milano - Movida - Venerdì 20 Giugno - h 18:45

## .:deadhead:.

Attenzione Attenzione

                               dopo settimane di assenza è tornato l'evento mondano per eccellenza,  il GentooPUB. 

Come? Dove? Quanto? Ecco! :

Venerdì 20 Giugno

dalle h. 18.45

Al Movida Caffè

sito in Via Rosales 9

a Milano

Sotto con le conferme, nn siate timidi: dal simpatizzante al kernel developer noi accettiamo tutti gli amici del pinguino.

In arrivo una fantastica promo: per ogni nuovo venuto una consumazione a metà prezzo!  :Mr. Green: 

Confermano per ora:

```

coda+Ale

akiross

fede

deadhead

Alessandra

mouser+laVale

$collega_laVale+$moroso_collega_laVale

drizzt

=========

11

```

il vostro

.:deadhead:.

//EDIT:

modificata la frase:

Sotto con le conferme, nn siate timidi: dal n00b al g33l noi accettiamo tutti gli amici del pinguino.

----------

## federico

Mettetemi in lista g33k

----------

## akiross

L'Ale e L'Ale ci sono  :Very Happy: 

E L'Ale ha detto all'Ale che sta volta viene, altrimenti L'Ale sa che L'Ale la picchia. Ohohoh XD

Comunque io non sono ne' n00b (si vabe', alla fine siamo tutti n00b, filosoficamente parlando  :Very Happy: ) ne' g33k... Posso venire anche se sono n3rd amico del pinguino?  :Very Happy: 

Bellah andre!

----------

## codadilupo

私は、私仮定するそこにいる  :Wink: 

尾

----------

## akiross

Coda missionario in giappone?

----------

## federico

No la societa' si divide in n00b e g33k, passando per i l4m3rz e i l00z3r, in alternativa abbiamo anche gli h4ck3rz.

Se non appartieni a una di queste categorie stai a casa.

E RICORDATI CHE L'ALE VIVE NEI BOSCHI! (Ma questa solo i "veri" punkrocker possono capirla :p )

----------

## akiross

 *federico wrote:*   

> No la societa' si divide...

 

Infatti,

ho

detto

n3rd.

Questo mi esclude dalle vostre beghe sociali  :Very Happy: 

Noi siamo supersociali, superpartes, untouchables, uninvolved, bipartisan e binari.

AhAhAH ok, allora magari divento g33k per l'0cc4510n3 :'D

----------

## .:deadhead:.

diomio cosa ho generato... Mi toccherà ritoccare l'annuncio.... bambiniiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

## Kimmei

 *federico wrote:*   

> No la societa' si divide in n00b e g33k, passando per i l4m3rz e i l00z3r, in alternativa abbiamo anche gli h4ck3rz.
> 
> Se non appartieni a una di queste categorie stai a casa.

 

Essendo un "utonta in tentativo d'evoluzione" leggi anche Zupa Noob che faccio? Mi sparo?

----------

## akiross

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   No la societa' si divide in n00b e g33k, passando per i l4m3rz e i l00z3r, in alternativa abbiamo anche gli h4ck3rz.
> 
> Se non appartieni a una di queste categorie stai a casa. 
> 
> Essendo un "utonta in tentativo d'evoluzione" leggi anche Zupa Noob che faccio? Mi sparo?

 

Mava', fede vi prende in giro.

Lo sappiamo tutti che le classi sociali sono i rank nel forum. Tu sei Tux's lil helper, pertanto benvenuta  :Very Happy: 

... Ma il bon ton va rispettato. Ricordate che quando entra un moderatore ci si alza in piedi e si fa un lieve inchino. Quando entra un developer si grida "banzai" 3 volte.

.... Per i veteran invece si offre solo da bere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## drizztbsd

ci sono  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

Io e Vale ci siamo.... per noi ne banzai ne inchini..... basta solo che quando chiamo qualcuno questo risponda "Comandi, mio Dio!".

Al che deciderò se chiamare Chuck Norris o meno....

A propos (o apropos, se siete g33k tamarri)  probabilmente vengono anche due nostri amici (una collega di Vale ed il suo ragazzo), quindi nel caso ci allarghiamo.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Beeellaaa!

Mi manca all'appello il buon Comio...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ho preso il tavolo, i primi che arrivano se non gli garba attender fuori, posson entrare. Da buon tradizionalista anche la saletta è sempre la stessa.

Che dire, ci vediam là, nella forma migliore. Complice il bel tempo ritrovato, sarà una gran serata .

ciauz!

Ovviamente sono i benvenuti tutti, se siete dalle parti di Garibaldi, passate a fare un saluto!

----------

## akiross

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Mi manca all'appello il buon Comio...

 

Comio l'ho sentito su msn qualche giorno fa, ma mi ha detto di essere un po' incasinato e la sua partecipazione era assai dubbia.

----------

## akiross

Bella serata  :Smile: 

Ma gli assenti dov'erano?   :Question:  Ehh che grandi discorsi vi siete persi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Io ero li con voi non ero assente   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ma gli assenti dov'erano?

 

A occhio tenderei a supporre fossero altrove ... ma posso sbagliarmi  :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

Ecco, ad esempio girava la voce che dovessi esserci anche te  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ecco, ad esempio girava la voce che dovessi esserci anche te 

 

Non per farmi gli affari tuoi ma a chi ti riferisci ?

----------

## akiross

A nessuno in particolare, arrivato li la sera ho sentito "dovrebbe esserci kernel78".

Visto che eravamo in 7 o 8 e c'era un tavolo da 13, pensavo che ci fosse altra gente, tutto li.

Tipo coda, che non ho capito se doveva esserci o meno (viva il giapponese  :Very Happy: ), ma pensavo di si.

... E anche Kimmei credo.

Comunque oh, se non eravate in lista, teoricamente non potevate essere assenti, quindi np  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *akiross wrote:*   

> A nessuno in particolare, arrivato li la sera ho sentito "dovrebbe esserci kernel78".

 

È gratificante essere così famosi che agli eventi importanti si vocifera della propria partecipazione  :Cool: 

Scherzi a parte, non sono troppo lontano da milano ma per essere presente a quegli orari avrei qualche problema  :Crying or Very sad: 

Prima o poi conto di farmi conoscere di persona però  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Bhe, avrai notato sono iscritto da tanto al forum, ma partecipo ben poco...

Quindi mi han tenuto aggiornato sul fatto che ci fosse un nuovo moderatore  :Smile: 

Comunque ok, spero che ad un gpub potrai fare un giretto una volta o l'altra... Magari anche piu' tardi se non e' un problema, tanto stiamo li fino alle 22-23, anche se fosse solo per un giretto sarebbe comunque simpatico  :Very Happy: 

Ora torno a studiare, domani ho un esame

Ciauz!

----------

